# WebService mittels SessionBean aufrufen?



## harry (1. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Wollte fragen wie man aus einer SessionBean heraus ein WebService aufrufen kann?

Bitte um Hilfe. Danke.

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (1. Mai 2007)

ganz allgemeine Gegenfrage: wieso sollte das anders sein als von jeder anderen Java-Code-Stelle aus?


----------



## harry (1. Mai 2007)

Ich hab noch nie ein WebService aufgerufen.

Ich habe nur deshalb speziell eine SessionBean erwähnt,
weil ich nicht wusste, ob man vielleicht noch andere Sachen
noch beachten muss.

Also. Neue Formulierung: Wie kann ich aus Java heraus ein
WebService aufrufen?

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (1. Mai 2007)

hmm, das klingt ja jetzt nach gar keiner Ahnung,
meinst du nur das Aufrufen oder auch das Erstellen des WebService?
was weißt du denn von dem, kennst du z.B. die WSDL-Datei?
hast du ein passendes Interface vorliegen?

das ist ja ein sehr kompiziertes Thema, wo es auch noch verschiedene Techniken gibt,

schau dir mal
http://www.imixs.org/websites/imixs-org.nsf/chapter/0300.0115.?OpenDocument
an, so kenne ich das,

eine andere interessante Einführung, bei der man aber Service und Client in einem Guß baut:
http://www-db.in.tum.de/research/publications/books/DBMSeinf/services/UniVerwaltung.shtml

ansonsten habe ich kein guten Link zur Hand,
in der Java-Insel wirds wiederum auf eine ganz andere Weise gemacht, die ich nicht kenne:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...18_001.htm#mj38975e5e54d2d755132ecd91b55782bb


http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2EE/j2ee_ws/
ist vielleicht interessant,

aber wer sowas liest und lernt, der kann wohl auch selber bei google suchen,
eine fertige Anleitung hier im Forum präsentiert zu bekommen wird schwer 

versuch auch mal Forum-Suche mit 'webservice'


----------



## harry (1. Mai 2007)

Ich kenne mich deshalb nicht so gut aus, weil mein Projektpartner
das WebService erstellt hat. Den Aufruf kennt er auch nicht.

Bei ihm ist das WebService mit Annotationen bestückt:

@WebService
class MyWebService
....
....
@WebMethod
public int getValue ()
....


???

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (1. Mai 2007)

nun das kommt mir bekannt vor,
bis vor einer Stunde habe ich das noch nie gesehen aber in der Java-Insel gibts auch diesen neumodischen Kram:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...18_008.htm#mjb13ff0fa1928ff56f84d01f8b5d96441

lies dir doch mal das Kapitel dort durch, ein Unterpunkt heißt
18.8.7 Einen JAX-WS-Client implementieren
..

besser als so ein schönes buntes deutsches Buch gehts doch kaum


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

Geht auch einfacher mit @WebServiceRef
	
	
	
	





```
@WebServiceRef(wsdlLocation= "http://localhost:8080/WoAuchImmer/DeinWS?wsdl")
private DeinWSEndpointInterface service;
```


----------



## keo (5. Mai 2007)

mit netbeans kannst du auch ganz einfach webservices bauen:
http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/jaxws20.html

kennt jmd ein tutorial wie man mit eclipse ws 2.0 implementiert?


----------

